# Engine getting hot



## octaviama1992 (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a 2012 Cruze ls, today while driving home on the highway i noticed my temperature gauge was slightly past the halfway mark and the temperature said 243 degrees eventually it displayed ac cooling shut off because of engine temperature. This has never happened before mouse clicker anyone know what might cause this? The fluid has been changed and the radiator flushed.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

octaviama1992 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze ls, today while driving home on the highway i noticed my temperature gauge was slightly past the halfway mark and the temperature said 243 degrees eventually it displayed ac cooling shut off because of engine temperature. This has never happened before anyone know what might cause this? The fluid has been changed and the radiator flushed.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Welcome Aboard!

How long ago was the fluid changed? It is Dexcool compatible right? Make sure the reservoir level is above the hose inlet, at the bottom of the tank, when cold, it is considered 'full', the 'FULL HOT' arrow means just that.......never exceed the tip of the arrow under any circumstance. 

Mahe sure you have properly "burped" the system. This is a brief How-To care of Dhpnet:

Fill Procedure:
1- close the radiator drain plug.
2- lower the vehicle
3- vehicle should be level
4- Loosen the vent screw on the radiator

(vent screw is located at the top, right (passenger) side of the radiator)

NOTE: Close vent screw when coolant begins to flow from the vent screw.

5- Add a mixture of 50/50 DEX-COOL antifreeze and clean drinkable water to the bottom line of the bleed nozzle on the coolant surge tank. When the coolant level stabilizes, add enough coolant to reach the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
6- Start the engine. After the engine starts, verify that the coolant level reaches the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
7- Install the surge tank cap
8- warm up the engine. Run at 2,500 RPM until the engine cooling fan turns ON.

Note: If the heater core has been replaced, let the engine run for 2 minutes at 2,000-2,500 RPM. This ensures complete venting of the cooling system.

9- Turn the engine OFF and allow the engine to cool down.
10- Remove the surge tank cap.
11- Check the coolant level and fill to the COLD mark if necessary.
12- Inspect the concentration of the engine coolant, using GE-26568 tester.
13- Rinse away any excess coolant from the engine and engine compartment.

NOTE: After a test drive let the engine cool down and check the coolant level again. Adjust the coolant level to the COLD mark if necessary. 

If it still is giving issues it is time to check the sensors.


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

When I was sick of the issues about overheating I went to this drastic solution:
1.4 ECO - Thermostat Swap - 221°F to 176°F!
Never had an issue after it, never had issues during the cold winters in Detroit also...


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

When we got that message displayed, it was the first sign that our coolant level was LOW. At the time, we didn't notice any external leaks, so we serviced up the coolant, and then the message appeared again. The next time, the driver's side of the engine bay was SOAKED, water outlet housing coupling to the reservoir was cracked, replaced both the reservoir hose and the WOH, didn't know that the coupling came with the WOH, until after I had purchased the reservoir hose. 

Couple weeks ago, the WOH fractured at the radiator hose connection. I purchased the new WOH, removed the new coupling, and I just inserted the coupling and reservoir hose in place of the new coupling. No leaks since, not even the small (internal) leak that it had before, had to fill the reservoir up once every 8-10 days, BUT we haven't driven it that much since the "Stay at Home" orders were issued.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> When I was sick of the issues about overheating I went to this drastic solution:
> 1.4 ECO - Thermostat Swap - 221°F to 176°F!
> Never had an issue after it, never had issues during the cold winters in Detroit also...


I had similar issues until I up and replaced the reservoir hose, water outlet and thermostat along with one other hose (I forget which) and have never looked back. I bought lifetime warrantied parts or GM along with fresh gaskets. All is still well.

Not sure if you saw this, but I had a conversation with Robby about why the Gen I Cruze runs such a high temp a few months ago, and this is what he had to say:

_...[W]hy the need for the higher opening temperature for the factory thermostat[?]

There are several reasons with the primary being fuel economy and emission control. Keep in mind, a correct mix of coolant to water ratio raises the boil point to 223 degrees f at atmospheric pressure. The boiling point of a 50/50 mix of coolant/water under pressure, (in this case, 20psi.....the coolant cap on the Cruze) is 275 degrees f.

So, the factory setup of coolant/water and 20psi cap allows for, approximately, a 50 degree cushion before boilover. The high pressure reduces the possibility of steam cavitation in the cylinder head water passages surrounding the exhaust valves and tends to keep temperature the same throughout the cooling system.

[Additionally] operating temperatures above 200 degrees reduces piston ring wear....this equates to a friction reduction and a mileage gain.
The higher temperatures contribute to complete combustion, lower emissions, lighter load on emission controls (specifically the catalyst, since it isn't burning as much unburned fuel from incomplete combustion). This allows the fuel mixture to be leaned further based on information from the coolant temperature sensor.

Oh, yeah......the heater works better too, heh heh.

With the above in mind, a thermostat that is open at lower temperatures negates all the engineering work that I stated above......wear, mileage, emissions all will be negatively affected......heh, along with lousy heat. Keep in mind that heat complaints are regional.....we live in an area where the cold can overwhelm this cars heating system and that is because this little engine is almost too efficient. Efficient engines do not lose as much heat into the cooling system.....they use their energy to turn a crankshaft.

Naturally, the operators that live in temperate climates don't notice poor heater performance, so, when reading posts about cooling systems, notice where the writer lives in their signature. Usually they live South of the Mason Dixon line. _


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Blasirl, I don't disagree with all you posted above but for _perfect _conditions! Cruze is not a high performance expensive car so even the initial idea was good, they didn't change the quality of other components to keep up with higher temperature (1.4 ECO - Thermostat Swap - 221°F to 176°F!). If they would do everything properly then, yes, this would be a good idea! 
Last to mention, keep in mind these 3 things I already mentioned before:
1. GM is using the same thermostat on an actual engine (Volt)
2. GM changed the thermostat to the 2019 1.4L turbo to a mechanical one that opens at 82C! (check the spec)
3. The temperature gauge doesn't go over 185F (85C), telling you that "everything is ok", although many people boiled their coolant without even knowing it!
And I counted 19 cars I've done or helped others to do the swap, in the last 2 years, and people never complained to me. 
Ideally.. I would put a thermostat that opens around 92-95C but I couldn't find anything that I could adapt easily for Gen1


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Blasirl, I don't disagree with all you posted above but for _perfect _conditions! Cruze is not a high performance expensive car so even the initial idea was good, they didn't change the quality of other components to keep up with higher temperature (1.4 ECO - Thermostat Swap - 221°F to 176°F!). If they would do everything properly then, yes, this would be a good idea!
> Last to mention, keep in mind these 3 things I already mentioned before:
> 1. GM is using the same thermostat on an actual engine (Volt)
> 2. GM changed the thermostat to the 2019 1.4L turbo to a mechanical one that opens at 82C! (check the spec)
> ...


Well, I am a modifier also, so if it works for you and you understand the consequences and/or benefits, have at it. 
I have been pretty conservative in my timeline on my Cruze, but have done a few things the wife cannot stand, but I like. Fortunately she drives her own vehicle.


----------

